# Question.  Indy v8



## bhouin (Mar 7, 2017)

I have been searching for some plans or information on the chevy ilmor Indy v8 that was used in the late 80's Penske pc17 Indy car.  Does anyone here have any leads on information?  I am gathering information for one of my goals of building a ¼ scale Pc-17

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## scoo2er56 (May 25, 2017)

https://www.google.com/search?q=che...pIzUAhVh2IMKHaQKDz8Q_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=669


----------



## DiegoVV (May 29, 2017)

scoo2er56 said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=che...pIzUAhVh2IMKHaQKDz8Q_AUICigB&biw=1366&bih=669


  Are you trying to help or is this just a joke?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 29, 2017)

To be honest it's likely you will have to do all the research and engineering if you want to get one built. Not saying they don't exist but I have never seen one. I'm guessing yours would be the first. Then you would have to decide weather you want to publish your plans for sale. That's how it works.


----------



## bhouin (May 30, 2017)

Steve,

Thanks for chipping in here.  I appreciate it.  My request was admittedly a long shot but you just never know!!

I have gathered everything that I can find on the web.  I have also reached out to Ilmor, but they were unwilling to release any information on the engine (even though it is from 1987).  I still need to reach out to Penske and the Penske museum.  I expect a similar result but all it takes is incrementally more information to help realize this project.

I will figure something out.  It will just take time and determination.

BTW, I have a set of your plans.  They are very nice.  Thanks for taking the time to put them together.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## MachineTom (Jul 11, 2017)

Look at the ZR-1 Corvette engine, similar in design a and appears ce. BTW I had been loaned a 2004 Indy car for a few months, which I displayed in my motorcycle showroom.  It was very cool.


----------



## bhouin (Jul 14, 2017)

MachineTom said:


> Look at the ZR-1 Corvette engine, similar in design a and appears ce. BTW I had been loaned a 2004 Indy car for a few months, which I displayed in my motorcycle showroom.  It was very cool.



Thanks for the information.  Must have been really cool to have the car in your showroom.


----------



## scoo2er56 (Aug 17, 2017)

read his post again,DiegoVV


----------

